# Beginner to intermediate board



## Nizzle (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve am looking to buy my first board, and I have narrowed down to three boards:

Salomon Sleepwalker (https://www.evo.com/snowboards/salomon-sleepwalker-snowboard)
Burton Ripcord (https://www.baumsport.nl/burton-ripcord-infidel-2017-2018) 
K2 Standard (https://www.evo.com/snowboards/k2-standard-snowboard)

Do any of you have any recommendation regarding these?

My profile:
Style: all mountain and flat ground tricks
Height: 6ft5 (197cm - so I’m a bit afraid that the Salomon 158W is too short?)
Weight 207lb (94kg)
Shoes: US13 

Much appreciate all your inputs

Best
Jake


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

most of those boards are too soft to be all mountain. good for beginners and ground tricks though. 

If you want any sort of speed later you might want to stiffen up a tad. i.e. salomon villian over the sleepwalker, k2 raygun over standard, burton beginner boards suck. the villian and raygun are a step up in quality too

at your weight a 158w would be a good size to learn on, and it's easier to do tricks. If you want a more all mountain feel, size up to 160-164 wide.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

make sure you choose a board based on weight, some manufacturers give a weight range for each size of board ... some don't. for a beginner a shorter more flexible board will serve you best (as jae mentioned), i started on a 164 normal width but very stiff board and it seriously hampered my learning/progress, the next board i got was a 159w and that was way better even though it was the same stiffness as the previous board (i was around 194cm/110kg at the time). rather get a softer/shorter but cheaper board first and spend the extra money on lessons/lift passes/trips than get an expensive board and have it potentially get in the way of you learning/enjoying your time on snow.


----------



## Nizzle (Dec 28, 2017)

Point taken, both of you. The reason I mention above boards is that I can get bindings and board for a very reasonable price. And, indeed, not spend too much money on unnecessary features. I also looked into the Salomon Pulse - but I guess that it falls under same category as above boards, right? 

Should i worry about getting a rocker, camber or a flat board? Or is that something to worry about for my next purchase after improving my skills? And instead just focus on getting a board and getting started. I live in Amsterdam, so I will most likely only go on trips for a total of 10-12 days or season (one week, and 2 weekend trips)


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Nizzle said:


> Point taken, both of you. The reason I mention above boards is that I can get bindings and board for a very reasonable price. And, indeed, not spend too much money on unnecessary features. I also looked into the Salomon Pulse - but I guess that it falls under same category as above boards, right?
> 
> Should i worry about getting a rocker, camber or a flat board? Or is that something to worry about for my next purchase after improving my skills? And instead just focus on getting a board and getting started. I live in Amsterdam, so I will most likely only go on trips for a total of 10-12 days or season (one week, and 2 weekend trips)


https://www.lagosnowboards.com/products/2017-double-barrel

I just got this to learn on. Serving me great! I went with Camber because everyone said that while Rocker would be easier to learn on, the camber would provide better grip in icy conditions.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

It's up to you, but I'd spend a little extra on the bindings. packaged deals suck 99% of the time, it's mainly shops trying to get rid of their old stock that are terrible. buying things separately at discount will save you more money overall. If you know how to ride, get something better. If you're a pure beginner, those boards you mentioned are alright, but you will outgrow them very fast.


----------



## Nizzle (Dec 28, 2017)

jae said:


> It's up to you, but I'd spend a little extra on the bindings. packaged deals suck 99% of the time, it's mainly shops trying to get rid of their old stock that are terrible. buying things separately at discount will save you more money overall. If you know how to ride, get something better. If you're a pure beginner, those boards you mentioned are alright, but you will outgrow them very fast.



As mentioned, I haven't hit the slopes for almost 8 years, and I only go out for max of 2 weeks pr season. This year i only have 1 week of snowboarding planned so far - maybe one extra weekend to come.

How fast do I outgrow a board? I guess most users on this site live in areas that allows you to go out on a regular. But is it possible that I will out-grow a board by one week and then only picking up the board for another week one year later?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get an intermediate/advanced with camber...because it will have some capacity to progress in to (thereby only buying once instead of twice). If you go riding 7 days in 1 week you will progress much faster than going 1x for 7 weeks. 

Two things to pay attention to; stance width...if you are all legs...you need a board that can accommodate an athletic squat stance. Second is width (waist width) of the board to accommodate your size 13...maybe a mid wide.

Imho at your weight you should be looking for at least a 162 mid stiff cambered twin. Or if you want to do a crc, get a Gnu Rider's choice in a 162 (wide?)


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't believe in beginner boards. Most of us learned on full camber, stiff as a 2X4 type boards and we learned fine. Forget the Ridcord dude, that board is junk. Get the board you want now and learn to ride it. Don't bother with cheap noodle beginner boards. I have a Never Summer Proto TT (everyone is sick of me recommending this board haha) and it was expensive but I fricken love it. Great tech in that board. Get something like that and forget the cheap junk. Those boards are for suckers.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Nizzle said:


> As mentioned, I haven't hit the slopes for almost 8 years, and I only go out for max of 2 weeks pr season. This year i only have 1 week of snowboarding planned so far - maybe one extra weekend to come.
> 
> How fast do I outgrow a board? I guess most users on this site live in areas that allows you to go out on a regular. But is it possible that I will out-grow a board by one week and then only picking up the board for another week one year later?


I snowboarded since 1994 1 day a year till 2002 then stopped completely. came back 2015 and bought my first board. I bought a beginner-intermediate board and outgrew it within 6 trips. Did I utilize the full potential of that board? probably not, but I couldn't progress my riding with it at all. The micro vibrations and soft flex made it so I couldn't do much and tired me out quick. I couldn't keep up with my friends either with a fresh coat of wax. If I spent $250 instead of $200, and got something else, I would have enjoyed it more. 

The only time you should be getting a beginner board is if you have no experience and are starting from scratch. 

otherwise, like I said, it's up to you.

edit* 6 days of riding. once a week for 1 1/2 months. If I was riding every day, probably would outgrow it within day 3-4.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

What you are looking for is basically akin to an All-Mountain Free Style board.

Capita DOA (hard to find in stock anywhere) , or the Lobster The Sender? 

The lobster sender is stiffer than their other boards so got some room to grow - the 3DT also means you'd be able to do all the flat ground tricks you are looking for much easier. Both are cambered boards but have raised tips for less catch - I learned on a full camber board and had my fair share of scorpion face plants tho and these are definitely easier to learn on than my old board. 

Price ain't bad either, the DOA can be had for around 400$ (our local AnyMountain store had it on sale for 399$). Note, i'm currently using Lobster "The Sender" and my buddy is using the Capita Birds of a Feather (what can I say, he's short - Womens equivalent of the DOA).

I've been able to ride the Sender in all kinds of terrain (even some powder days) but mostly ride on-piste groomers out here in Tahoe area.


----------



## Nizzle (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks guys! This is super helpful stuff! 


I have narrowd down to two boards within my budget:

Salomon assassin (https://www.salomon.com/us/product/assassin-3.html)
- intermediate level
- all terrain
- camber out rocker
- stiff 

Salomon sleepwalker (https://www.salomon.com/us/product/sleepwalker.html?article=399236#)
- beginner level
- freestyle
- camber out rocker
- very soft

I rarely hit the park, but I do like going off piste right next the the piste. I like getting a little hang time, so small jumps and butter.. flat ground tricks is my fav. Will I be able to do this with the assassin even though it’s quite stiff?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Nizzle said:


> Thanks guys! This is super helpful stuff!
> 
> 
> I have narrowd down to two boards within my budget:
> ...


just trust me, you want the villian, it's normally cheaper too.. seen some complaints about the assassin recently if you look around. If not the villian then the huck knife. If not the huck, what boards can you chose from?


----------



## Nizzle (Dec 28, 2017)

But the Villain and Huck Knife are mostly for park riding and jibbing, right? I'm more into carving and flatground tricks and a few jumps - that’s why I looked at the assassin?

I want to make my own package with board and bindings from this website: www.glisshop.co.uk

Go to Snowboard => Men => Make your Package. Price limit is around 450-500 EURO (you can change the currency in the top of the website)

Available sizes on this site:
Assassin; 160W
The huck Knife: 155W
The Villain: 158W


----------



## Nizzle (Dec 28, 2017)

The bindings I looked at are the Rossignol Battle Black ones..

Keep in mind that I only snowboard for a very limited period every season


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Salomon Villain Snowboard Review - Board Archive


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

some boards you should consider besides the villian would be the rossignol jibsaw, ride machete, burton process off-axis, nitro t1.

bindings: flux TT, Burton Missions, Union force (team, butt snorkler, PBR)

boots: w/e

If you can ride traditional camber, I'd get that Sage apo board and spend the rest of your money on your boots and bindings.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been an occasional rider for a few years and I really don't thing either a stiff board or a traditional camber board will be the best choice for you.
Facts:
-if you snowboard a few days per year or season, your legs will endure the first 3 days and then that's it. Using a stiff board, you will spend the next days falling down and having hot chocolate 
-having the previous point in consideration, jibbing on a camber board and if the board is stiff, is not easy.
-for the days you have available per season, you need something not to push your legs but to make it easier.

I would choose a mid flex hybrid board (5/10 or 6/10). This way you will have fun for sure.


----------

